# UP turbine have new upgrade Fuel tender



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to working on the UP turbine fuel tender with 3-axle wheel set i can finish it UP turbine need more fuel for travel long trip for freight train.

Stay turn for more photo soon



















Bryan


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great, Bryan! 

Jeff C


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Bryan!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

i finish the paint silver truck 3-axle wheels. that is perfect match together. turbine finally have a fuel tender. now the Turbine and Tender is ready for the contest at the train show next weekend at the utah fairground.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

Very nice, great looking engine and tender.

Chuck


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bryan,

That's a good-looking unit, there.

I didn't even know turbines were out there in diesels. Can you give me a website where I can learn a little about them? 

Thanks,

Les


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, Here the Union Pacific Railroad Gas-Turbine Locomotive

wikipadia website
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_turbine-electric_locomotive
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_GTELs

North East Rails Website
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/turbines.html

Union Pacific website
http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/history/loco/locohs05.shtml


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, Here another website about the U.P Gas-Turbine
http://www.railpower.com/2support/locomotives.htm


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here the last photo of UP tender have step ladder detail underneath by the truck. The SD40-2 pulling the UP Fuel tender is testing to pulling a long freight train for to see any derail or trouble shooting. But good new i dont see any problem that tender at all.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian you do nice work. It just gets better.
Good luck in the competition.
Rod


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan 

Since I have to live with 5 ft radius curves my second impression was huge! - My first impression was of course, very nice work. Are the railings on top brass, or how did you make them. Was there a previous thread describing the build? 

Robert


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, I have a friend did that made it for me.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan that tender does look good. What's the next project?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron I dont know what the next project i like to make. I 'm still thinking what next.....


----------

